# شرح الانظمه الكهربيه في المستشفيات



## ورد الطائف (18 مايو 2007)

مشاهدة المرفق ط´ط±ط­ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ.doc


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 مايو 2007)

الأخ ورد الطائف .

تحية طيبة .

مشاركة وموضوع رائع ومطلوب لدى الجهات المعنية في هذا المجال .

جزاك الله خير وبركة ونطمح للمزيد والجديد تسلم ايدك .

البغدادي


----------



## omran.z (3 يونيو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## المدير العام (4 يونيو 2007)

الاخ ورد الطائف :

شكرا شكرا شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sayed_007 (5 يونيو 2007)

زاك الله كل خير مشاركة فعالة
بالتوفيق باذن الله
م سيد بيومى


----------



## sayed_007 (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## mago0 (5 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية اخوي.لي شهرين ادور موضوع عن انظمة الكهربا في المستشفيات


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks very much for this file


----------



## meito (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي كلام سليم ومفيد


----------



## am_em (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## أبو الخليل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
شكرا ورد الطائف...
عقبال ماء الورد


----------



## sayed_007 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء
من لديه معلومات عن انظمة التهوية و التعقيم للهواء لغرف العمليات و فى استطاعته عرضها ولو بشكل مبسط ( اسماء الشركات العاملة فى هذا المجال كذلك ) 
مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمار المتوكل (23 يوليو 2008)

حبيت ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع بلف ورد عن نفس الموضوع
وبمايتعلق السلامة المهنية في التجهيزات الكهربائية :16:
مممع الشكر


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المسلم84 (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهدكم الطيب


----------



## mmukh (20 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم


----------



## علاء1981 (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي المهندس (18 يونيو 2009)

موفقين لكل خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## kimojet (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا ارجوا من الاخوه الاعضاء اثراء الموضوع بكل جديد.


----------



## أبو موئل (30 يونيو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## katanoma (30 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وتقبلو فائق احترامنا وتقديرنا...


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك ورد الطائف مشاركة قيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبدالعباس حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي كلام سليم ومفيد


----------



## ابوعلوه (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي كثير ومعنا لتقديم الافضل انشا الله


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (6 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## عمار المتوكل (6 يوليو 2009)

لك الشكر ممنون


----------



## ramh12 (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 


وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إبن جبير (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على الموضوع المميز ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤادمحمدرشيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز ورد الطائف

الشكر الجزيل لمشاركتك التي أنتظرها منذ استفساري عن نفس الموضوع من تاريخ مشاركتي في 8 / 11 / 2009

وقد كان نص مشاركتي كما يلي :

_الأخ / المشرف , الأخوة / أعضاء منتدى الهندسة الطبية_*.

*_أرجو التفضل بتعميم الفائدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم ببيان _*:

1*_- ما هي الأنظمة الكهربائية المستخدمة في المستشفيات و غير مستخدمة في الفنادق و الأبنية السكنية _*. 2- ما هو الفارق بطريقة التأريض بين المستشفيات و الفنادق و الأبنية السكنية .
3- كيف تتم معالجة الكهرباء الساكنة ( الستاتيكية ) في المستشفيات و خاصة غرف العمليات .

و لكم جزيل الشكر و الأمتنان

أخي العزيز أرجو التفصيل أكثر عن نظام التأريض بالمشافي لأن ماذكرته في مشاركتك الرائعة ينطبق فقط على الأبنية 

السكنيةالعادية و نحن نعلم أن المشفى يحتاج لتأريض خاص لغرفة العمليات مثلآ بالإضافة لمعالجة الكهرباء الساكنة .

أرجو التفضل إن أمكن بسرعة الرد وفقك الله و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## soma-20 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور ملايين


----------



## mohabd28eg (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ذادكم الله من العلم والعافية والنفع للجميع


----------



## naseridrees (8 فبراير 2010)

لم أجد الملفات المرفقة


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مقشش (21 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مهم جداً يا مهندسين ولا يهتم به اللا القليل رغم اهميتة شكراً


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

mashkour a5i


----------



## سامر عكنون (29 يونيو 2012)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاج المخدرات (19 يوليو 2012)

​ شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير​ ​​


----------

